# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Studentice i studenti na porodu?

## Danci_Krmed

Drage forumašice,

Jeste možda na porodu u bolnici imali studente ili studentice medicine, ili pak učenike na praksi? Da li vas je netko pitao dopuštenje da studenti / učenici budu prisutni? 

Ako ste imali studente na porodu, koliko ih je bilo i kako ste se osjećale dok su bili prisutni? Kako su se oni ponašali? Smatrate li da ste imali privatnost za vrijeme poroda?

----------


## Cathy

Ja sam imala učenice i jedina dobra strana toga je što se babica zbilja trudila i sve radila po ps-u.
Ali da su bile kokoši bile su i da sam mogla otjerala bi ih.
I da, nitko nije pitao dozvolu koliko se sjećam.

----------


## Beti3

Da, već sam pisala o tome. Ne samo da su bili studenti, nego sam studentici bila i primjer na kome je polagala ispit iz ginekologije i porodništva.

Naravno, najprije je došao profesor do mene, predstavio sebe i studenticu i zamolio moje dopuštenje. Mjerila me je i pregledala otvorenost. To su me posebno zamolili, jer je i profesor morao vidjeti da je točno odgovorila  :Smile: 

Meni je to bilo zabavno, bar mi je odvraćalo misli od bolova. I pasalo mi je što je glavni u rodilištu uz mene. Rodila sam u 9. mjesecu, kad su ispitni rokovi, ponedjeljak ujutro, u 13,30. Ispit joj je započeo oko 9-10 ujutro. Kad sam izabrala to vrijeme za porod  :Smile:  , tko mi je kriv. Mislim da su oni bili do kraja poroda uz mene, ali to mi je izbrisano iz pamćenja, tada više nisu bili bitni. Tako da ne znam ako je prošla ispit...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nisam imala na porodu, rađala sam u noći na praznik, ali sam ja kao studentica bila na porodima
možda griješim, ali mislim da kada ideš u bolnicu u kojoj se održava natavna djelatnost, pristaješ da na prisutnost studenata, praktikanata....

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Beti, se sjećaš koji je to bio profesor?
si sigurna da je bila studentica, a ne specijalizantica?
mi nismo pregledavali trudnice ni rodilje

----------


## Danci_Krmed

o tome se baš radi... detalje za koji dan za sad skupljam informacije  :Wink:   ono što mi je važno je da li su pitali dopuštenje i kako su se ponašali na samom porodu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a sigurna si da moraju pitati dopuštenje?

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni je dvoje specijalizanata bilo na porodu.
Nitko me nije pitao dopustenje ali ni u jednom trenu mi nije palo napamet da smetaju.
Bili su prisutni samo tijekom pregleda svakih par sati za koje su me pitali dopustenje (preglede) i tijekom izgona. To su mi sami po sebi bili dosta zeznuti trenuci pa njih dvoje nisam niti primijetila.
Bili su tihi ko bubice, kretali su se kao sjene i takvi mi nikad ne bi smetali.
Ne bi odbila njihovo prisustvo ni da su pitali, jer u rodilistu sa manje od jednim porodom dnevno, bilo bi mi zao odbiti da se uce na mom iskustvu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nisam sigurna ako moraju, ali bi htjela saznat ako jesu.

----------


## Vrci

Meni se cini da se za dopustenje potpisuje u onom papiru za prijem u rodiliste. 
U Vinogradskoj

Mislim da sam nesto takvo tamo procitala da oznacavam jel dopustam il ne

----------


## Sirius Black

Na prvom porodu je skoro do samog kraja bila samo primalja i muž, ali pred sam izgon je pozvala doktora da bude na porodu, a on je ušao s još jednom primaljom kojoj je počela smjena i dvojicom studenata. Ne sjećam se da su me pitali, niti mi je smetalo. Možda mi je na kratko zablokiralo trudove zbog uzbuđenja. Ne toliko zbog njihove prisutnosti nego jer sam skužila da bi beba konačno trebala izaći nakon 2 i pol sata tiskanja. U tom trenutku me bilo baš briga i da sam uživo na televiziji.

Studenti su stajali sa strane i gledali. Kad sa stolčića prešla na stol na šivanje, dečko je stajao pokraj doktora i on mu je objašnjavao kako se šiva.

----------


## Beti3

Mene su sigurno pitali dopuštenje, ne znam da li je bila studentica ili specijalizantica, ali rekao mi je da kolegica polaže ispit i da li sam saglasna da to budem ja.

----------


## sarasvati

Da, ja sam isto bila u Vinogradskoj, vrlo brzo nakon *Vrci,* i jedan od papira je bio za (ne)pristanak za učenike, studente, fotkanje, istraživanja...

----------


## Vrci

Znaci dobro se sjecam  :Grin: 

Ja sam sve dopustila,al kako sam radala kasno navecer,nikog nije bilo

----------


## sirius

> a sigurna si da moraju pitati dopuštenje?


Ti mislis da ne bi trebali?
imam iskustvo iz druge drzave i tamo se obavezno pita. Osim toga mentor objasnjava svaki korak pa eventalno po jedan student ponovi radnju ( u nasem slucaju se radilo o pregledu djeteta ).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

znam da se ponekad podrazumijeva da ako biraš rađati u sveučilišnoj bolnici, prihvaćaš to da će ti studenti biti prisutni.

----------


## rahela

bili su mi troje studenata na porodu sa korinom, 2010.
2 cure i jedan dečko
ako je ikad i razmišljao, tad je taj jadničak odustao od specijalizacije na ginekologiji  :Laughing: 
bio je blijed ko krpa, mislim da ga je bolilo koliko i mene, a ja nisam ni vikala, ni jaukala
i porod je bio brz i zabavan  :Grin: 

i da, pitali su mogu li biti prisutni, ja sam rekla da mogu
nisu me ometali, stajali su sa strane
i specijalizantica me šivala, a taj dio bih rado izbrisala iz sjećanja

----------


## Lili75

Meni je specijalizantica davala spinalnu a dr. je sjedila pokraj nje, nitko me nije ništa pitao. Nakon 22 sata poroda morala sam na hitni carski. 
Da mi nije iz prve zabola iglu bome bi tražila dr. da to ona napravi. Nije mi smetalo jer je sve bilo ok, al bi mi smetalo da me bola nekoliko puta (što se dogodilo mom tati pa mu je skoro pozlilo).

Ne znam jel vam to spada pod ovu temu.

----------


## Cubana

Mislim da za specijalizante se ni ne pita. Kao ni za pripravnike. A u nastavnom centru ni za studente. Medjutim, kao sto bi bilo lijepo, a po meni i obavezno da se medicinsko osoblje predstavi tako bi trebalo pitati i za dopuštenje promatranja od strane studenata. 
Jer to ipak nije, ne znam, neka operacija pod anestezijom.  Tijek poroda cesto ovisi o okolisnim uvjetima, a prisutnost promatrača je cesto otezavajuci faktor.

----------


## Kaae

U nasoj lokalnoj bolnici/klinici se obavezno trazi usmeni pristanak. Nisu me pitali nista na porodu jer nikoga nije bilo, ali vise puta smo imali specijalizante kod pedijatra ili kod ginekologa. Jednom je stazirala i samostalna primalja pa sam dozvolila da na meni vjezba mjerenje fundal heighta i jos neke sitnice.

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam imala studenta i studenticu. bili su prisutni na zadnjih par pregleda i na CR.
nisu mi smetali, i bila sam pitana za dopuštenje.

----------


## Majuška

Evo friško od neki dan -bila sam pitana da li smiju biti prisutni i da kažem ako će mi smetati

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo friško od neki dan -bila sam pitana da li smiju biti prisutni i da kažem ako će mi smetati


Prije dosta godina - na drugom porodu isto ovako. Na prvom nije bilo publike (jer je bila nedjelja), ali na drugom su bili. Niti su mi trebali, niti su mi smetali. A i kasnije, kad sam dolazila na kontrole (ne samo u trudnoći ni za vrijeme poroda), pitali su me konkretno na uzv da li mogu studenti gledati pregled. Složila sam se bez previše filozofije - pa moraju negdje naučiti. Možda to njihovo znanje baš meni dobro dođe...Ali u redu je da pitaju jer ima žena kojima to smeta, a vjerojatno ni žene kojima ne smeta nisu baš svaki put raspoložene.

----------


## Optimisticna

Isto nevezano za porod i trudnoću, bila sam pitana na odjelu endokrine ako mogu biti predmet polaganja ispita.  :Grin:  Nikad nisam bila dotad intimna s tolikim brojem ljudi odjednom.

----------


## NanoiBeba

na prvom porodu sam imala učenice medicinske škole.

ali kaj je meni bio problem - doktora koji je vodio moju trudnoću je mijenjao, povremeno, drugi doktor - a on je mlađi brat mog frenda. i onda bi mi obioje, odbijali pregled   :Smile:  i dolazio mi je u vizitu - e to mi je definitivno bila najneugodnija situacija

----------


## annvilli

Na mojim porodima nije bio nitko osim dr i babice, ali sam ja kao studentica medicine davnih dana prvi put vidjela porod uživo i još se sjećam imena bebe i mjera  :Smile: 
Ne znam kakvo je sad pravilo, meni je ok da se pita za studente ali za specijalizante ne. Pa specijalizanti su završili faks i položili ginekologiju. Razmislite o tome da ako se odbijaju specijalizanti kasnije imamo neiskusne "specijaliste".

----------


## Bluebella

prije poroda sam dobila papire u kojima nisam označila kučicu da pristajem na studente/studentice ne porodu. bilo ih je puno oko rađaona, ali meni nisu dolazili. 
rodila sam u vinogradskoj.

----------


## bodo

Obzirom da sam oboje rodila u sitne sate na porodima su mi bile samo primalja i liječnik.

Kao studenticu mentorica bi me dovela do rodilje,predstavila nas i pitala za dozvolu da prisutvujemo porodu

----------


## Apsu

Bila na svetom duhu, nikakve papire mi nisu dali da potpisem niti je itko spomenuo studente. Kad malo razmislim, pregledavala me jedna ful mlada cura, mozda je i bila student. 

Na samom porodu nemam pojma tko je bio, mislim da tada nebi pojma imala ni da je ispred mene sjedio cijeli razred.

----------


## winnerica

Imala sam studente na prvom porodu, a učenice na trećem. Nisu mi smetali niti najmanje, svjesna sam da  i student i učenik moraju negdje i praksu obaviti, tj. vidjeti porod u živo. 
Na trećem porodu me učenica tješila pri samom kraju poroda kad više nisam imala snage od bolova...  :Smile:  Ja onak sva jadna, ona me grli, masira mi leđa i govori "...znam da vas boli, bude skoro gotovo, izdržite još malo..." i meni to lijepo čuti, a onda skontam da je godište mog sina i da vjerojatno nema pojma kaj govori (još!)...

----------


## Boxica

meni nisu bili na porodu, ali sam bila opće narodno dobro na SD kad sam ležala dva mjeseca u drugoj trudnoći...
bila sam specifična situacija s određenim komplikacijama pa su me svi gledali...nije mi to baš dobro sjelo...  :Sad:

----------


## Optimisticna

evo sad sam se sjetila da su i na infektologiji bile dvije stažistice (pedijatrija i infektologija) kad sam išla na preglede radi toxoplasmoze. Doktor mi je rekao da ako me smetaju mogu izači van. Sudjelovale su u pregledu, malo me opipale i postavljale pitanja.

----------


## leeloo77

carski Sv Duh - nakon stavljanja katetera u predrađaoni sestra me vodi u salu (ako se dobro sjećam taman je na kraju bokseva) i čim smo ušle rekla mi da skinem spavaćicu i šlape . Skinem se tako ja , a na hodniku ni 2 m od mene stoje 3-4  cure ( studentice ili čak iz škole za sestre koliko su mlado izgledale) i uglas " ajmeee koji trbuuuuh !" Vidjele me cure s boka .. :Laughing: . Za vrijeme carskog su ta vrata stalno bila otvorena i cure su stajale na dovratku...kad su bebače odveli na mjerenje u drugu prostoriju one su mi pokazivale palac gore i govorile kako su slatki i kako je sve super..to mi je baš bilo slatko .  Uglavnom , sjećam se da se po sali stalno netko prešetavao , a kako je meni to bila prva operacija mislila sam da su sale inače ful dezinficirane skoro pa hermetički zatvorene,  pazi se tko i kako ulazi i tako to  :Grin: .

----------


## ValaMala

Na mojem porodu (Sv. Duh) ih je bilo cetvero i to studenata. Jos u predradao i su mi ih predstavili, ali me nisu pitali za dozvolu da budu prisutni. Mislim da je to bilo skroz ok, jer su samo gledali. Smatram da bi bilo neophodno dobiti zenin pristanak u slucaju da se zeli da studenti prakticno uce na njoj, radeci bilo kakve preglede ili intervencije. 

Ja sam bila beskrajno zahvalna sto su bili tamo. Moj porod je bio strasno bolan, a oni nisu bili oguglali na porode, kao ostatak osoblja i zato je njihovo suosjecanje bilo puno dublje i iskrenije. Nisu me gledali kao zanimaciju, nego su mi dali ruku, govorili ohrabrujuce stvari i to je bilo nesto prekrasno, osobito jer jos nije doslo vrijeme da puste muza k meni.

Kasnije su me cak posjetili na babinjacama i rekla sam im neka zadrze u sebi tu njeznost i empatiju jedan dan kad postanu doktori. 

Sve u svemu, pamtim ih kao veliki dar i blagoslov, premda razumijem i da nekoj drugoj zeni moze prisutnost dodatnih "ociju" biti neugodna.

----------


## andream

Kad sam rađala prvi put, SD, tada su bile dvije studentice medicine zadnja 2 sata otprilike u sali.  Nitko me ništa nije pitao, ali iskreno cure su bile simpa i nisu mi smetale, naprotiv, dosta smo i pričale i smijale se (bila pod epiduralnom). Dr je rekla pred kraj evo vidi se već crna kosica, a ja njima "šta stvarno?", pa one potvrdile (mi se dogovorili da muž ne bude sa mnom). Pred kraj im je netko rekao da idu doma i da ne moraju čekati sam porod, a one ipak ostale do kraja. To mi je baš bilo simpatično.
 A opet, kad su studenti trebali obaviti jedan od zadnjih pregleda, pitali su me za dopuštenje mogu li obaviti UZV preko trbuha. Nisam sigurna da bih baš pristala na onaj vaginalni.

----------


## mamitzi

na mom prvom porodu sve je bilo puno učenica. stavljale su mi u ruku kanilu (mislim da se tako zove) čega se ja izuzetno bojim i molile me da ne padnem u nesvjest jer će se sestra ljutiti i upisati im to negdje, curica koja je kupala filipa bila je van sebe od straha, itd. "šivala" me specijalizantica. na kraju je sve bilo dobro i prema meni su bile pune brige i podrške što ne mogu reći za liječnike i babice koji su bili osorni i bezobrazni. 
ne sjećam se jesu li me pitali za dozvolu? sigurno bi pristala jer vjerujem da svi moramo učiti i da nitko se nije rodio s urođenim znanjima neke struke.

----------


## zutaminuta

Za sada na UZV pregledu. Pitali su liječnicu smiju li. Naravno, mene nitko ništa nije pitao.
A i da je, ne bi mi smetalo jer dok je ona objašnjavala njima i meni je bilo zanimljivo slušati.

----------

